# books/info for family members



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, my husband and I are just starting out along the adoption road (prep a week on Tues!!!)  

We have a very close relationship with both our families and they are incredibly supportive towards the adoption route, we want to get them a book or something that will explain the adoption procedure and give them tips on how they can support us during/after.

I was thinking of getting it once we're a bit further in but my mum is already asking loads of questions (I quite enjoy explaining what I have already learnt but think she would find her own guide helpful).  Can anyone reccomend a good, knowledgeable book for grandparents to give them info throughout the whole process.  She is very excited and I think once things get moving she may become unbearable! lol So I'd like a book that I can just say "read your book and you'll find out!"


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

There's a book called adoption, a family affair. I can't remember who it is by. Am on my phone so can't look it up on our reading list. Jes x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Related by adoption by baaf is a good start x x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Agree with Gwyneth - our SW gave the grandparents 'Related by Adoption: A guide for grandparents and other family members' and they read it. Think it helped, in any event they're amazing with her.


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

our agency also ran a family and friends training session - may  be worth looking into


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Related by adoption is great, we got it from the library and both my mum and DH mum read it, they have now purchased a copy from amazon and are slowly passing around the family. It really does answer lots of questions they may have, and kind of gets them in the same frame of mind as us, so easier to talk to them about things, it that makes sense.


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just ordered Related By Adoption from Amazon for my parents.  Thanks for the heads up.  I already bought them Adoption: A Family Affair but my mum is looking for more info.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought 2 new books today for my family :

Related by Adoption & also First Steps in Parenting the Child Who Hurts x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Related by adoption is good.  Our LA also runs a "family and friends" course which our SW usually does a large part of.  Sadly, in my experience, the people who really need it, think they know it all about kids anyway.  :/

I would be wary of giving books like the Caroline Archer ones to family and friends without explanation.  They're great books but they really do focus on how to help your child attach to the parent, in lots of ways, although they also go through some of the problems as well.  I think it's worth stressing to grandparents etc that the advice on how to form that attachment is for parents, and that it would be completely inappropriate for anyone else to be trying to use that advice with a newly adopted child.

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

The best book we every got was from the local library - and then my mum bought me a copy for Christmas. Both my Mother and Mother-In-Law read it and thought it was really well written, especially for family.

It's called "What to expect when you're adopting: a practical guide to the decisions and emotions involved in adoption" by Ian Palmer. http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Expect-When-Youre-Adopting/dp/009192412X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375770690&sr=8-1&keywords=What+to+expect+when+you%27re+adopting

It's a brilliant book that shows how emotional the journey is for us, and how different it is to birth parents. I recommend it.


----------



## sophia77 (Jan 3, 2014)

By far the best adoption book we have read was one we were recommended by our adoption social worker that we bought off amazon called Forever Family-our amazing adoption journey by Emily J Moore. Fantastic book for both prospective adopters and family members written by an adoptive mum.
Best wishes Sophia


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

We gave my parents and friends a copy of BAAFs Related by Adoption. They all said it was useful in giving them an overview of what the process entails. It also generated questions and discussion we didn't mind.


----------

